

The new celibacy? How porn may be destroying the impetus for sex - michaelsbradley
http://www.catholicnewsagency.com/news/the-new-celibacy-how-porn-is-destroying-the-impetus-for-sex-93222/

======
FrankenPC
I think the article is confusing a variety of different problems. Anyone here
watch that old grade B sci-fi movie called Cherry 2000? The idea is that
relationships have become so insanely complex that the romance has been
completely lost. So, people turn to sexbots for intimate relationships. Porn
is our modern day version of the sex bot (at least until actual sexbots
appear).

IMO: Porn isn't destroying relationships. Porn is a simple supply and demand
product. If there's no demand, it would just go away naturally.

Powerful intimate bonds and the sex that results from that bond is the most
amazing experience I've ever had. No porn can ever replace that. It can't even
come close. So, the problem must be that true intimacy simply isn't being
experienced. Why is that?

~~~
atlantic
There is a great deal of anecdotal evidence that it is indeed destroying
relationships. I suggest you browse the pornfree subreddit and see what people
are saying. I know it's not science, but it's suggestive nevertheless.

------
leaveyou
"Q: what does the optimist see in the graveyard ? A: only pluses". I think
overall porn is good. It satisfies basic needs of millions of people which
would otherwise be forced to "fake entire relationships". It reduces the risk
of STDs and unwanted babies. I could bet that in max 2 years after google
launches those internet balloons, the third world population growth will just
stop.

------
6t6t6
"Studies show that easy access to free internet pornography is having
devastating effects on real-life relationships."

I don't see any link to any study, so I guess we should take this affirmation
as... "an article of faith"

~~~
michaelsbradley
The studies mentioned are cited in the FTND article, linked from the original:

[http://fightthenewdrug.org/porn-ruins-your-sex-
life/](http://fightthenewdrug.org/porn-ruins-your-sex-life/)

Scroll to the bottom and "click for citations".

------
djob
Pornography is deeply connected with human trafficking, child molestation,
pedophilia, ... and so on.. I was not aware of this whole pornography industry
world..until i start to research myself.. i was shocked.

How far it goes? Pedophilia will soon be legal. Don't believe me? Please go,
and do research yourself. you will be shocked what is happening there.
Pedophile political parties and lobists are _everywhere_.

------
probably_wrong
This reminds me of a piece someone wrote (sorry, can't remember the source)
about how to talk about porn with his teenage son. His point was "porn creates
unhealthy expectations about what relations should be. I don't say that
watching porn is unnatural or bad, but it is bad for you _at this point in
your life_ ".

It seemed to me a wise way of focusing on the subject.

------
duncan_bayne
I think that's the first time I've ever read a Catholic publication that I
agreed with.

~~~
bennettfeely
Probably because you haven't read a lot of Catholic publications.

I would imagine almost every HN reader would strongly agree with these for
example:

Vatican U.N. Diplomat Warns Against Increasing Dehumanization of Warfare

[http://www.zenit.org/en/articles/vatican-u-n-diplomat-
warns-...](http://www.zenit.org/en/articles/vatican-u-n-diplomat-warns-
against-increasing-dehumanization-of-warfare)

U.S. denominations, key Catholic bishop advocate for open Internet

[http://ncronline.org/news/art-media/us-denominations-key-
cat...](http://ncronline.org/news/art-media/us-denominations-key-catholic-
bishop-advocate-open-internet)

The Church consistently advocates for protection of the environment,
abolishment of the death penalty, for education, for research in medical and
science fields, and so on. The Church doesn't fit into traditional labels like
"right" or "left"; or "liberal" "conservative."

------
hackread
I am not a christian but I completely agree with this theory. Porn is indeed
destroying it.

